# eclipse aptana problem



## disappearedng (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi everyone
I installed eclipse and eclipse-aptana on ports.

When I start eclipse, I keep getting the error 'Could not find unused ports in the range of ...' I have no idea what this is, but eventually more and more problems surface which I could see are based on this error.

Any 1 here know what this is talking about?


```
(Build 1.1.7.015414) Could not find unused port in the range 8000 - 8500
An exception stack trace is not available.
```
And also I am getting this error too ( I have filed a bug);

```
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: port out of range:-1
	at java.net.InetSocketAddress.<init>(InetSocketAddress.java:118)
	at com.aptana.jaxer.connectors.servlet.core.Jaxer.<init>(Jaxer.java:74)
	at com.aptana.jaxer.connectors.servlet.core.JaxerFilter.init(JaxerFilter.java:171)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.servlet.FilterHolder.doStart(FilterHolder.java:99)
	at org.mortbay.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:40)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler.initialize(ServletHandler.java:594)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.servlet.Context.startContext(Context.java:139)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.handler.ContextHandler.doStart(ContextHandler.java:500)
	at org.mortbay.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:40)
	at com.aptana.ide.server.jetty.server.PreviewServer.restart(PreviewServer.java:212)
	at com.aptana.ide.server.core.impl.servers.AbstractServer$5.internalExecute(AbstractServer.java:683)
	at com.aptana.ide.server.core.impl.servers.AbstractServer$ServerOperation.execute(AbstractServer.java:455)
	at com.aptana.ide.server.core.impl.servers.AbstractServer$2.run(AbstractServer.java:518)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.jobs.Worker.run(Worker.java:55)
```
Anyone here have a good php and html editor available on freebsd>


----------

